# 264 Win Mag Makeover



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

***264 Win Mag Makeover Update with Range Time/Load Data*

I decided to do a makeover on dads 264 win mag. I wanted a stiffer platform to extend range if needed. It is a trued Remington 700 with a Lilja 27" barrel. It was in a factory wood stock that I bedded with tuned factory trigger and a Vortex 6-20 scope.

I bedded it in a HS stock and added a cheek piece.
Jewell Trigger
Nightforce NXS 3.5-15x50 with 20 moa rail and rings.

Hoping to be a 1000 yard pack gun.

Thanks,
Bob

1/29/17-Dads gun likes to shoot and was very easy to find a load. 
67.7 grains of Retumbo, GM215 primers, Nosler virgin Brass, and 140 Berger VLD hunting 20th off the land shot a 3 shot group at .722" at 300 yards.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks real nice, great work! I love the 264 Win mag. I have two, pre 64's that I don't even shoot anymore. Think I'll try to do that this year.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Range report 1/29/17.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

uh freakin awesome...wow


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Seems really 'suspect' to me Bob.:mrgreen:

That a great build and a great cartridge. Shooting like that, 0-1000 is no problemo.----SS


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Seems really 'suspect' to me Bob.:mrgreen:
> 
> That a great build and a great cartridge. Shooting like that, 0-1000 is no problemo.----SS


Thanks, SS.

Yeah I don't believe it myself.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice rifle and wicked groups! I was gonna post some pics from my last range session, but now I have some reservations! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

waspocrew said:


> Very nice rifle and wicked groups! I was gonna post some pics from my last range session, but now I have some reservations! :mrgreen:


Please do, love to see what people are tinkering with. Once in a while I just get lucky.


----------

